# Which supplements do you take as a natural trainer?



## ImmortalTech

Personally I take (daily): multivitamin, 5-10x omega 369 fish oil caps, 4x odorless garlic caps and a glucosamine sulphate tablet and of course whey protein.

The fish oils are in that amount because I can not eat fish, at all. Can't be in the same room as someone cooking or eating it. Glucosamine sulphate is for joint health as I have a weak left wrist from breaking it as a kid.

When cutting the last 4-6 weeks I will use amino acids during and post workout (in the absence of carbs) and sometimes use 2x thermopure (fat burners) to sweat out as much as possible in the final 2 weeks.

Still have a bag of creatine monohydrate which I've never used in my supplement cupboard. Anyone had good results from creatine as a natty? Share it here.


----------



## BennyC

If you are expecting noticable as in 'significant' 'results' from creatine you might be a little disappointed. Assuming you already have a well balanced diet (containing red meat) and maintain a calorie surplus this will be even less so.

Personally, in 6/7 years of training the few 'staples' have been:

Scientifically proven hence their inclusion:

Leucine

Creatine Mono-hydrate

Taurine

Plus:

Vit D (as we get bugger all sunshine)

Calcium (for muscle contractions as my dairy intake is a bit sporadic)

Whey (hardly any, 3/4 scoops a week at most, I get enough protein from my diet)

BCAA's/Intra/Pre WO mix of aminos. Whatever is on offer usually.


----------



## Dan94

Multivitamin

Omega 3

Vitamin D

Whey

That's it for me.


----------



## Gear82

Multivitamin

Omega 3

Whey

Vitamin D

Calcium

and a pre-workout on the days I feel blehhh!!!


----------



## Bora

whey

multivitamin

omega 3

got a free bottle of vitamin D3 from goNutrition with my order yesterday, gona google wtf that does :lol:

edit-for creatine mono


----------



## Lewy_h

Omegas

Multi vits a-z

Digestive enzyme

Vit-d 4000iu

Vit-b6

Zma

5-htp

Taurine

Creatine

Glutamine

Green tea

Whey protein

Seems a lot


----------



## JuggernautJake

just test e


----------



## JuggernautJake

Lewy_h said:


> Omegas
> 
> Multi vits a-z
> 
> Digestive enzyme
> 
> Vit-d 4000iu
> 
> Vit-b6
> 
> Zma
> 
> 5-htp
> 
> Taurine
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> Green tea
> 
> Whey protein
> 
> Seems a lot


i'd hazard a guess that all that probably contributed about 1.5% to your physique


----------



## BoxerJay

Lewy_h said:


> Omegas
> 
> Multi vits a-z
> 
> Digestive enzyme
> 
> Vit-d 4000iu
> 
> Vit-b6
> 
> Zma
> 
> 5-htp
> 
> Taurine
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> Green tea
> 
> Whey protein
> 
> Seems a lot


Nothing more I would add to this, it's pretty much all you could need.


----------



## Lewy_h

JuggernautJake said:


> i'd hazard a guess that all that probably contributed about 1.5% to your physique


Better than nothing I suppose mate


----------



## Lewy_h

BoxerJay said:


> Nothing more I would add to this, it's pretty much all you could need.


It's just all added up tbh, feel wrong if I don't take them every day now.


----------



## BoxerJay

The 5000iu Vit D has been the best thing I've added in, seen such a change in my body and performance over the last couple of months, superb stuff!


----------



## jamesthfc79

whey

creatine

fish oil

vitamin d

vitamin c

multi vitamin

EAA

leucine

tyrosine

glutamine

caffeine pro

hbcd

peptoppro

zma

casein

no Explode

Not sure if that lot still comes under natural


----------



## Lewy_h

jamesthfc79 said:


> whey
> 
> creatine
> 
> fish oil
> 
> vitamin d
> 
> vitamin c
> 
> multi vitamin
> 
> EAA
> 
> leucine
> 
> tyrosine
> 
> glutamine
> 
> caffeine pro
> 
> hbcd
> 
> peptoppro
> 
> zma
> 
> casein
> 
> no Explode
> 
> Not sure if that lot still comes under natural


Far too much that mate


----------



## UkWardy

Whey

Fish Oils

Multi Vit

Considering getting some BCAA, anyone rate them?


----------



## Dan94

UkWardy said:


> Whey
> 
> Fish Oils
> 
> Multi Vit
> 
> Considering getting some BCAA, anyone rate them?


Not personally, enough already in protein/whey


----------



## UkWardy

Dan94 said:


> Not personally, enough already in protein/whey


Fair play. To be fair I'm on Test/Tren/T3 so it probably won't make a difference :lol:


----------



## JuggernautJake

UkWardy said:


> Whey
> 
> Fish Oils
> 
> Multi Vit
> 
> Considering getting some BCAA, anyone rate them?


worthwhile if you intermittent fast... not needed if your getting your protein intake in though (0.82 gram per lb or above)


----------



## Guest

Solgar Earth Source Multi-Nutrients

Solgar Tripple Strength Omega 3s

Bulk Powders BCCAs (Additional Leucine on rest days)

Bulk Powders Creatine

Bulk Powders Glutamine

For healthy digestion and gut health I also take Solgar Digestive Enzymes and Bulk Powders Pro-Biotic.

No good eating all the food I do if I'm not digesting and utilising it all.


----------



## ballislife

Multi

Pwo

Whey


----------



## jamesthfc79

Lewy_h said:


> Far too much that mate


yeah far too much on the wallet as well mate!


----------



## rsd147

Whey

Creatine

Vitamins, fatty acids and all other vits etc I get from food


----------



## ImmortalTech

Dan94 said:


> Multivitamin
> 
> Omega 3
> 
> Vitamin D
> 
> Whey
> 
> That's it for me.


Hey man, how do you have a link like that to your journal in your signature thing? I just subscribed to yours, got one up myself.


----------



## ImmortalTech

JuggernautJake said:


> just test e


No winny? lol


----------



## ImmortalTech

UkWardy said:


> Whey
> 
> Fish Oils
> 
> Multi Vit
> 
> Considering getting some BCAA, anyone rate them?


Definitely. Post workout/intra workout; particularly if you're dieting or not in a surplus.


----------



## ohh_danielson

I don't take many supplements at all and I don't know if I should be?

I take;

Whey protein

Casein protein

Creatine

I have taken BCAA's when cutting but that's all I've taken. No vitamins or omega 3 etc... Should I be?


----------



## ImmortalTech

ohh_danielson said:


> I don't take many supplements at all and I don't know if I should be?
> 
> I take;
> 
> Whey protein
> 
> Casein protein
> 
> Creatine
> 
> I have taken BCAA's when cutting but that's all I've taken. No vitamins or omega 3 etc... Should I be?


Only if you don't get enough from whole foods should you supplement anything.

If you eat plenty of oily fish then there is no need for fish oils.

However, it can be tricky (especially living in the UK..) to get all our essential vitamins, so it's a given even with a diet rich in fruits, veg, nuts & seeds to supplement a multivitamin. It shouldn't do any harm.

There really is no necessity, I mean look at Arnie back in the 70's...there wasn't even protein powder yet they were able to get to a pretty impressive size. No GH, insulin either, so much advances in the pharmaceutical industry since Arnie stepped on stage. They looked more aesthetically pleasing back then (no ****).


----------



## Big ape

some people throw there hard earned cash at supplement companies when 95% of the stuff they sell is sh1t .... or should i say not necessary most people diet or training is crap so they assume its supplements as they have seen there favorite fitness model post up hes stack and assume thats what there missing out on


----------



## SkinnyJ

Whey protien

Omega 3s

Nadralone phenyl prop

EAA's

Test enanthate

Zinc

Magnesium


----------



## ImmortalTech

SkinnyJ said:


> Whey protien
> 
> Omega 3s
> 
> Nadralone phenyl prop
> 
> EAA's
> 
> Test enanthate
> 
> Zinc
> 
> Magnesium


Test E?


----------



## Peace frog

Whey

Creatine

Multi vit

Vit c

Fish oils

Occasionally bcaa


----------



## vtec_yo

Whey

Creatine

Pre Workout

BCAA when on calorie deficit


----------



## chfp

Is it worth taking a separate Vit C, Vit D or would a multiVit do it all???


----------



## ImmortalTech

chfp said:


> Is it worth taking a separate Vit C, Vit D or would a multiVit do it all???


I'd take extra vit D if you live in the UK or somewhere else where we see **** all sun. Been thinking about this recently.

Personally I eat a lot of fruit daily I don't see any need to supplement more vit C.


----------



## andyhuggins

ImmortalTech said:


> I'd take extra vit D if you live in the UK or somewhere else where we see **** all sun. Been thinking about this recently.
> 
> Personally I eat a lot of fruit daily I don't see any need to supplement more vit C.


It doesn't need to be bright sunshine to get the benefits of being out in the sun and absorbing the vit D.


----------



## Fletch68

BoxerJay said:


> The 5000iu Vit D has been the best thing I've added in, seen such a change in my body and performance over the last couple of months, superb stuff!


 You recommend that? I have been pondering getting some vit D myself.


----------



## Jordan08

A multivitamin, Vit D 5000 IU, Fish oil


----------



## Dan94

Fletch68 said:


> You recommend that? I have been pondering getting some vit D myself.


Id defo get it


----------



## lcham14

I take whey, a multi vit, a fish oil, vit D, (I suffer with depression anyway and it definitely helps in the winter months especially) and glutamine.


----------



## Dan94

lcham14 said:


> I take whey, a multi vit, a fish oil, vit D, (I suffer with depression anyway and it definitely helps in the winter months especially) and glutamine.


Basically what I take except glutamine but will be starting soon. Do you notice much difference?


----------



## shaboy

I usually take:

Whey

Creatine

Multi vit

Cod liver

Flaxseed

Glucosamine

Collagen-

Bcaa ( although this will go after reading up on here)


----------



## shaboy

forgot to add I also I ran some HCA before Christmas which seemed to work alright as well.


----------



## GPRIM

Whey

Vit C

Vit B12

Vit D

BCAA's

Creatine

Pre Workout so Caffiene Beta Alanine etc etc

L Glutamine


----------



## Kristina

Phosphatidylserine

Curcumin

L-Carnitine

Whey (mainly for recipes)

Creatine

Fish Oils

Multi-Vit (but additional Vit C with Calcium and Vit D3)

BCAAs or EAAs

ALA

L-Tyrosine

L-Glutamine

HBCD + Peptopro

ZMA

Odourless Garlic

Each one has been carefully added/selected over the years for a specific purpose for my own individual needs. Normally I would advocate a very minimalistic approach unless a person knows what, how and why to supplement with something that they personally need or potentially benefit from.


----------



## GaryMatt

BoxerJay said:


> Nothing more I would add to this, it's pretty much all you could need.


Great list.

CLA?


----------



## vidorando

whey, casein, maltodextrin, creatine, beta alanine, multivitamin, fish oil, ZMA, pre workout and BCAA occasionally


----------



## Gym Bunny

If you're looking for supplements that have got scientific evidence supporting them then Interactive: Snake Oil Supplements? The scientific evidence for health supplements | Information Is Beautiful is a very good interactive chart. Click on a bubble for the info.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Personally though

Fish oil

Vit. B complex

Coconut oil

Vit. D - this I take religiously, I developed autoimmune thyroid disease. The docs have said my chronically low levels of vit D could have contributed to developing it.


----------



## Dazza

Depends but when off cycle usually this lot.

Aswagandha

Choleus forskolin 90%

Myo inositol

Egcg

Creatine

Octopamine

L-theanine

Olive leaf extract

Cissus

Taurine

Betanine anhydrous

Lithium orotate

5-htp

Superlife supergreens

Plus usual staples like cod liver oil and a few joint supps


----------



## dtlv

I take the following for training:

Whey + casein blend (4/1 ratio)

Creatine mono

Sometimes also Beta Alanine if doing a lot of higher rep stuff.

For general health:

Zinc Picolinate

Magnesium Taurate

Vit D3 in the winter

Fish Oils occasionally, only when more than 3-4 of not eating oily fish.


----------



## Gym Bunny

@dtlv moar fish oil!


----------



## Mince Pies

Dan94 said:


> Not personally, enough already in protein/whey


Amino's in whey are peptide bound and take to long to digest, if your training fasted. IMHO the free form are a much better option.


----------



## Fletch68

Gym Bunny said:


> Personally though
> 
> Fish oil
> 
> Vit. B complex
> 
> Coconut oil
> 
> Vit. D - this I take religiously, I developed autoimmune thyroid disease. The docs have said my chronically low levels of vit D could have contributed to developing it.


 Why is coconut oil so beneficial?


----------



## teenphysique

I take multi vitimin, fish oils, whey , vit D , Food partitioner , the occassional ECA stack


----------



## JohhnyC

I must have taken every bl##dy thing going over the last 20 years and the only thing that I am only ever convinced by is creatine, whey + lots of water.

Even high multivitamins and loads of combinations, They must be doing something but 6 months in and stopping cold turkey, I never notice the difference.

However I do also take a lot of fruit (as I like it) vegies especially kale, spinach etc They do make a good noticeable difference, especially to skin condition

I drink coffee at least twice a day, I never know if its good or bad.


----------



## dtlv

Mince Pies said:


> Amino's in whey are peptide bound and take to long to digest, if your training fasted. IMHO the free form are a much better option.


I've often thought this may be true (I love free form EAAs as a workout supplement) but being totally objective and looking at the research there isn't anything to suggest that free form EAAs deliver any greater levels of protein synthesis than a complete protein, despite the difference in absorption rate from the digestive tract.

The one main advantage of EAAs is that you only need a small amount, 10g or so, relative to whey at 20-40g typically to max out protein synthesis. Ten g's of EAAs quickly in a small amount if water is often more convenient than making up a whey shake IMO.

A nice little review comparing protein/amino sources here :http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1743-7075-7-51.pdf


----------



## Dan94

Kristina said:


> Phosphatidylserine
> 
> Curcumin
> 
> L-Carnitine
> 
> Whey (mainly for recipes)
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Fish Oils
> 
> Multi-Vit (but additional Vit C with Calcium and Vit D3)
> 
> BCAAs or EAAs
> 
> ALA
> 
> L-Tyrosine
> 
> L-Glutamine
> 
> HBCD + Peptopro
> 
> ZMA
> 
> Odourless Garlic
> 
> Each one has been carefully added/selected over the years for a specific purpose for my own individual needs. Normally I would advocate a very minimalistic approach unless a person knows what, how and why to supplement with something that they personally need or potentially benefit from.


What does each one do? Apart from the obvious staples like whey, creatine, fish oil and multivits


----------



## Kristina

Dan94 said:


> What does each one do? Apart from the obvious staples like whey, creatine, fish oil and multivits


Not to sound facetious, but you'd find a LOT more in-depth information on each one by googling it (or visiting a supplement retailer website to read up about the benefits in context of weight training) rather than me trying to explain each one for you in a forum comment. Also, because I've posted in the past on UKM about my supplements (going into detail about what I use) and it's really very time consuming for me and could probably be found in the search, too.


----------



## TommyBananas

vitamin d3

fish oil

multi vit

@Dan94 - examine.com is the best website on the web, type each supp in. people would realise they're wasting their money if they did their research for the most part


----------



## Pancake'

Multivitamin

Cod Liver Oil

Vitamin D

Vitamin C

ZMA

Glucosamine & few other joint supps (Can't think of names all in 1 tablet.)

Creatine

L Glutamine

Whey Protein

Occasional Protein snacks ect.

USP Labs Original Jack3d (rarely)


----------



## Mince Pies

TommyBananas said:


> examine.com is the best website on the web, type each supp in. people would realise they're wasting their money if they did their research for the most part


----------



## nbfootball65

Whey Protein

Creatine 

Fish Oil

Maybe a Pre-Workout.


----------



## GDawg500

Probably a bit over the top:

Multivitamins

Cod liver oil

Flaxseed oil

Vitamin D

BCAA

ZMA

Protein shake

Pre workout (now and then when I feel I need it)

Creatine


----------



## PIJO

Do the joint supplements work then? I saw them on bulkpowders and it had good reviews. I always thought **** like that was just a money making scheme.


----------



## RocoElBurn

None.


----------



## nbfootball65

PIJO said:


> Do the joint supplements work then? I saw them on bulkpowders and it had good reviews. I always thought **** like that was just a money making scheme.


I would say so. If you looking to buy any I recommend of getting Animal Flex by Universal Nutrition, recently my shoulders and knees have been feeling the stress of all the lifting I do. Flex has really helped me get past the pain, and back on track.


----------



## PIJO

nbfootball65 said:


> I would say so. If you looking to buy any I recommend of getting Animal Flex by Universal Nutrition, recently my shoulders and knees have been feeling the stress of all the lifting I do. Flex has really helped me get past the pain, and back on track.


Sound mate. Might give em a try on my next payday.


----------



## PIJO

nbfootball65 said:


> I would say so. If you looking to buy any I recommend of getting Animal Flex by Universal Nutrition, recently my shoulders and knees have been feeling the stress of all the lifting I do. Flex has really helped me get past the pain, and back on track.


Sound mate , I will have give that a go. Nice one.


----------



## Sphinkter

Whey (used to take hydrolysed but changed to plain old to save dollah)

Fish oils

Maltodextrin

Creatine

BCAA

ZMA

caffeine, beta alanine (mix these and BCAA into pre workout)

Been thinking if adding another ingredient to pre workout mix like pump/vasculator product any recommendations?


----------



## krisricey

Whey Protein

Creatine Mono

BCAA

Pre-workout some days, especially if late

Thats my stack :lol:


----------



## Rpatz

Whey (only in homemade flap jacks)

Creatine

Multi vit

200mg caffine pro tab pre workout

Get all oils etc from flx seeds, makeral and almond butter


----------



## troponin

Sphinkter said:


> Whey (used to take hydrolysed but changed to plain old to save dollah)
> 
> Fish oils
> 
> Maltodextrin
> 
> Creatine
> 
> BCAA
> 
> ZMA
> 
> caffeine, beta alanine (mix these and BCAA into pre workout)
> 
> Been thinking if adding another ingredient to pre workout mix like pump/vasculator product any recommendations?


Agmatine sulphate


----------



## Sphinkter

troponin said:


> Agmatine sulphate


Cheers, do you use this yourself?


----------



## troponin

Sphinkter said:


> Cheers, do you use this yourself?


Yeah. 750-1000mg. Best thing i have found For pumps and reasonably cheap if you buy it from powdercity.com


----------



## MVAR

Whey

Casein

Multivitamins

Creatine mono

L-Arginine

Natural Test boosters cycle for 1-2 months and then off for a month or so. Mainly focus on diet and training hard as poss.


----------



## bigarmsbrah

Only whey and pre workout


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Pscarb

Would you say any supps are a must for a natural trainer?

If diet is on point

Cheers


----------



## jamiew691

Whey after a workout, about it really :rockon:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Stella


----------



## saxondale

Tuna count?

Creatine worked well for me.


----------



## Catweazle

Multi vits

ZMA

DHEA (when it arrives).


----------



## 3752

Heavyassweights said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Would you say any supps are a must for a natural trainer?
> 
> If diet is on point
> 
> Cheers


yes i would say a must would be Creatine, Whey you could go into the old BCAA/EAA argument but if diet is on point then you should have a steady influx of Amino's....


----------



## The doog

Pscarb said:


> yes i would say a must would be Creatine, Whey you could go into the old BCAA/EAA argument but if diet is on point then you should have a steady influx of Amino's....


No dextrins or peptopro intra workout? I thought you were a fan of that stuff?

When I'm training natty i find these make a big difference to recovery.


----------



## The doog

I take:

Whey isolate like Dymatize Elite Whey for post workout.

A blend like Propeptide for through out the day.

Vitamin C, D and E

r-ALA

Plus HBCD and Peptopro.

Sometimes I'll chuck in a creatine, glutamine and EAA cocktail preworkout if i can get them on special offer.


----------



## 3752

The doog said:


> No dextrins or peptopro intra workout? I thought you were a fan of that stuff?
> 
> When I'm training natty i find these make a big difference to recovery.


I was asked what was a must and I think a natural trainer will get more out of what I mentioned than INTRA workout supplements initially, many do not train hard enough to warrant Intra supplements to be honest...

I can put together a longer list but I was under the impression the question was what I would advise above all else


----------



## Frost_uk

Dextrose

Maltodextrin

Whey

Glutamine

Taurine

Leucine

Creatine

ZMA


----------



## AlexB18

Whey

Maltodextrin

L-Glutamine

BCAA's

Creatine


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Test

Tren

Equi

Masterson

Deca

Winny

Oxys

Var

Dbol

Halo

Speed

Coke

Meth

And some milk thistle.


----------

